

The Power of Habit (2012) - md224
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2012/02/an_excerpt_from_charles_duhigg_s_the_power_of_habit_.html

======
md224
"Before Pepsodent, almost no Americans brushed their teeth."

You know, for years I've half-jokingly told people that brushing is a
conspiracy on behalf of Big Toothpaste, but now I'm wondering if there wasn't
some truth there after all.

